# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  looking for a russian penpal

## Lisabar

Hello! 
I'm lisa from France: I'm a 28 years old women who's looking for russian penpal cause I like the russian culture. I don't speak russian but I can speak french, spanish ,italian and english. I can help you with french and spanish.
I'm looking for honest and sincere penpals: I would like to go to SDB one day  and it would be great to know russian people first.
I can talk about France, habits,etc,etc...
I like going to the cinema, theatre, museums,art galleries, tea shops to have english and russian tea and cakes too  reading good novels as russian ,french, spanish or hispanic,italian and victorian novels.I especially enjoy russian authors as Gogol, Pouchkine, Tolstoi, Andrei Kourkov ,Viktor Pelevine and Ludmila Oulitskaia.
I love meeting new friends especially from foreign countries to discover new cultures and to speak about other topics drinking beers, having good dinners or meals in pubs or in restaurants of  course.I enjoy having a walk through the street of my dear city and having a walk along the seaside.and of course traveling wherever I can!!
Well, I think that's all...
So, if you want to improve your level or french, to know something special about France,e specially about Aquitaine (the region where I come from), to make a french friends, contact with me!
First, we can meet each other on internet by messenger, mail, ( talking by web cam) and then It would be better and great to see each other in live,isn't it? Internet is so virtual,lloool.
My email is occitania24@yahoo.fr 
Best regards! POKA POKA 
Lisa (if it's just for  a few mails and a very short relationship, please do not write me.)
Contact with me if you are REALLY interesting in it.  ::  )

----------


## _olga_

Salut Lisa! Je m'appelle Olga et je viens de trouver ma lettre sur ce site. (a regret, un peu tard) Je m'interesse enormement a la France et sa culture, je voudrais bien ameliorer ma competence en francais.  De ma part, je pourrais te parler de mon pays natal, ses traditions et culture. 
Si tu es toujours interessee, je crois on pourrais bavarder))) 
Mon mel: e4olga_at_mail_ru

----------

